# 1985.5 Nissan/Datsun 720 starting system problem.



## fishin76 (Aug 25, 2015)

I got this truck for free, put a battery in, and no crank. the starter does not turn.

What I've done so far:

Checked: starter relay - good (made it click with 12 volts) 
Clutch switch - good when ohm'd for continuity 
Battery charged - check...

so from testing the starter relay connectors, I don't get ground from the clutch switch. Is there another relay i need to check? I have seen wiring diagrams that show a clutch interlock switch, and a clutch switch. seems like I should have one or the other not both. I need to check for the presence of the clutch interlock switch..

Where does the clutch switch get it's ground connection from? I'm not seeing any wiring problems, or bare wires, all connectors intact, low to no corrosion.. (truck is in fairly decent shape, for a 30yr old truck that sat 2 yrs, and it's not all rusted out, FAR from it.) 

Any info or advice is appreciated!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fishin76 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nevermind, found the problem, the clutch interlock switch was not being actuated. The plastic bumper on the pedal that would engage the switch had broken out, leaving a hole in which the switch button would pass through, instead of being depressed by the bumper.

once I made a makeshift bumper, started right up on 2yr old gas... sweet..


----------

